# How to startback tension, and when?



## Francesco Villa (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi all, I've been shooting compound with a hinge release for some months now, before that I shot barebow for about one year and half.
One thing I never learned is the use of my back: I've been told "transfer! transfer!" a couple of million times but it's like describing colours to a blindman... I can't understand. Now I switched to compound and started with a hinge release, initially set very slow and used by index finger relaxing while "you learn to use your back". Yeah, very helpful.

One thing I'd like to know is: do you compound shooters start using your back right from the beginning of the draw or is something that you "switch on" after you anchor, or maybe something else?

Thank you
Francesco


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

The instruction that's helped me the most on back tension comes from Len Cardinale: "the tension of holding is achieved in the back and only in the back. all the rest, hands, arms, shoulders, etc are just hooks and levers".

You will have to use your arms and shoulders during the draw. The idea is to relax the biceps and shoulder tops as soon as possible. 

There is a lot to this. One of the best ways to resources for this is Larry Wise's Core Archery book and video. I found the video to be more helpful than the book.

Back tension is really very simple. Unfortunately, it's hard to understand without working one on one with a coach who actually understands it. And it's nearly impossible to learn unless your bow fits you. 

Do you have a coach available? They don't have to be a compound coach, many of the recurve coaches understand it well enough to get you started.

Hope this helps,
Allen


----------



## da white shoe (Mar 10, 2009)

I've drawn a bow several different ways over the years. 
Started with the bow held high and lowered it as I drew back.
Started with the bow held low, raising it as I drew.
Started with the bow held straight out and drew toward my chest... raising my string hand to my anchor after reaching full draw.

None of these worked very well for me once I started using back tension... and all of them probably introduce some torque before you even reach full draw.
The best way I've found to engage back tension right from the start and keep the arm and shoulder muscles out of the drawing process... as much as is possible anyway, is to start with the bow straight out and pointed at the target. Your bow arm should be locked... just a post to pull against. Now, without all that arm movement, you can draw straight back to your anchor... using mostly just your back muscles. Doing it that way, there really isn't a discernible transition from arm/shoulder power to back power. No switch to throw.


----------



## WhitBri (Jan 30, 2007)

I'm loading my back with the tension of the bow during the draw, as I'm reaching anchor I'm dumping all the tension out of my shoulders, etc and straight to the back. You have to set your back first your anchor comes second. You are setting your back first to get to the proper position to start back tension. If you don't do this its tough to be consistent IMO.


----------



## Francesco Villa (Aug 1, 2011)

Thank you for all the replies.
I've tried with a streching band and a release aid, it seems possible now. I'll have to replicate the feelings with 52lbs lol


----------



## TheAncientOne (Feb 14, 2007)

Francesco Villa said:


> Thank you for all the replies.
> I've tried with a streching band and a release aid, it seems possible now. I'll have to replicate the feelings with 52lbs lol


Don't try it with a heavy bow at first, 20lbs is a good place to start if you are shooting a recurve. Once your body gets used to the motions you can increase slowly from there. I hurt my back last year and just started shooting again a few months ago. I used my wife's 24lb bow for a few weeks and slowly built up to 30 lbs. With some work I'll make it up to 36lbs for Spring. I'm in no hurry to reinjure myself again. Now if I can just shoot more than a few times a month I might actually get there.

TAO


----------

